# Laptop for CSE Student



## GamerSlayer (Jun 19, 2016)

So I need a laptop mainly for coding and some occasional gaming (could be heavy games). I want it to be as portable as possible.

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
    50 to 60k

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer? 
    13" - 14”

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
    Coding, gaming, browsing and movies

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
    6th gen intel processors (preferable), GT950m or better (something that can run GTA V at 1080p), 8GB RAM

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
    Anything.


6) Anything else you would like to say? 
    Screen resolution: [1080p (Full HD)] 
    Battery back up: [normal (3-4hrs)]
    Purchase place: (Online or Local)

Appreciate the help!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2016)

See these threads:

*forum.digit.in/laptops-netbooks/197632-need-suggestion-gaming-latop-47-55k-budget.html

*forum.digit.in/laptops-netbooks/197590-asus-r510jx-vs-hp-ab549tx.html

*forum.digit.in/laptops-netbooks/197500-laptop-60k.html

You won't get a 13" laptop with 950m in your budget.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 19, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> See these threads:
> 
> *forum.digit.in/laptops-netbooks/197632-need-suggestion-gaming-latop-47-55k-budget.html
> 
> ...



What about 14''? 15 is a little too big to be called portable don't you think? I saw those threads prior to starting this new thread as I didn't find them helpful enough.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2016)

GamerSlayer said:


> What about 14''? 15 is a little too big to be called portable don't you think? I saw those threads prior to starting this new thread as I didn't find them helpful enough.




If you want a 13-14" laptop, you won't get one with 950m, at least not in India.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 19, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you want a 13-14" laptop, you won't get one with 950m, at least not in India.



I can assure you that while GTA V is a benchmark, I won't be playing. Games like CS and Battlefield will be the max (if I ever play games). The main reason I need a laptop is for coding and the usual stuff. If GT950m wouldn't be possible, something lower will do. Also, even though MacBooks aren't in my budget, are they any good when it comes to gaming/coding?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 20, 2016)

GamerSlayer said:


> I can assure you that while GTA V is a benchmark, I won't be playing. Games like CS and Battlefield will be the max (if I ever play games). The main reason I need a laptop is for coding and the usual stuff. If GT950m wouldn't be possible, something lower will do. Also, even though MacBooks aren't in my budget, are they any good when it comes to gaming/coding?



Macbooks are not meant for gaming, as they don't have a dGPU. Even if they had one, it would be low end because of fan-less chassis.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 20, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Macbooks are not meant for gaming, as they don't have a dGPU. Even if they had one, it would be low end because of fan-less chassis.



Okay.

I've fixated on a few laptops by visiting retail stores and hove to make the decision in the next few days.

These are the laptops:
1. Dell Inspiron 5000/7000 Series
2. Acer v3-574g
3. Lenovo IP500
4. HP ab522TX
5. HP ab035TX

I've chosen these laptops in terms of their specs and nothing else. I've included 3, 4 and 5 just for the sake of including since I wasn't really impressed but if you guys think they are any good, please let me know. Now I need a laptop that lasts at least for the 4 years in college. I won't be playing a lot of games and if I do, it should be of the CS:GO sort. 

While the Acer does seem good to me, I personally felt that dell would be the better choice. Let me know if acer is the better.

Coming to Dell, I will got for the top model in the 5000 series and the base model in the 7000 series (budget). The 7000 series is meant for gaming with a gt960m, 6th gen i5, 8 gigs of ram and 1th hdd. The 5000 series on the other hand has the latest specs with 6th gen i7, 16 gigs ram, r5 m335 (4gb) and 2tb (I want 2 tb). Since the 5000 series also has a better keyboard my preference has thus shifted.

What do you guys think? Do help me out. IMO, 5000 series seems the best option! Let me know if the 7000 or Acer is better.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 20, 2016)

1. Dell Inspiron 5000 *Crap GPU*
         /7000 Serie *Overpriced*
2. Acer v3-574g *ULV i5*
3. Lenovo IP500 *ULV i5/i7 with crap CPU*
4. HP ab522TX *ULV i5/i7*
5. HP ab035TX *ULV i5/i7


*You didn't find any laptop with 950m in your budget like Asus A550JX or Asus ROG GL552JX?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 20, 2016)

just because a GPU has 4 Gb doesnt mean its good, the r5 m335 (4gb) is inferior to the GTX 950M (2gb) in almost every way..
If gaming is one of your requirements there is lttle option for you other than those ASUS Laptops


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 20, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 1. Dell Inspiron 5000 *Crap GPU*
> /7000 Serie *Overpriced*
> 2. Acer v3-574g *ULV i5*
> 3. Lenovo IP500 *ULV i5/i7 with crap CPU*
> ...



While 950m was a preference, I need the laptop to run the next 4 years with no hiccups when I throw anything at it (except games ofc). A friend of mine has an m330 and he says its okay enough to game on. It's enough to run games like BF4 and CS:GO right? And what about the the other aspects of the laptop (inspiron 5000)?  Like keyboard and processor and stuff like that?

And do you eliminate the other options completely? Does inspiron 5000 have a ULV i7? Will the laptops you mentioned be good enough for the next four years?

PS. I need a good keyboard since my main use is for coding!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 20, 2016)

AMD Radeon R5 M330 - NotebookCheck.net Tec
CS GO yes, but BF4.. you need to run it everything at low at 1024x768 for 30+ fps..


Take a look at 950M

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950M - NotebookCheck.net Tec
Runs at high @ 768p almost touching 60fps
can easily run at high @1080p at 45+ fps

Although the benchmark shows 950M 4GB version, expect the 2GB version to have 10% less performance


You say you need a laptop that doesnt get outdated for 4 years ? I say the laptops you have specified are already outdated even before buying..
Also, if you dont have to purchase a laptop urgently, you can wait for the Polaris series laptop GPU to launch which could take 4 months or so, even the 950M is at the end of it's lifecycle and is going to be replaced by better products (probably)


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 20, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> AMD Radeon R5 M330 - NotebookCheck.net Tec
> CS GO yes, but BF4.. you need to run it everything at low at 1024x768 for 30+ fps..
> 
> 
> ...



So you're saying that the dell 5000 series is old? I need a laptop in the next two weeks so waiting isn't an option. I can't find a laptop with the config I want in the budget I mentioned. And is 4gb of ram enough? What other laptop will you suggest?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 20, 2016)

4GB ram is okay for daily tasks, even okay for low end gaming but forget running Witcher 3, Dragon age inquisition or any high end games.
8GB is okay for now and you may even need to upgrade to 12GB after 3-4 years, so if you are purchasing a laptop.. make sure you have, 8 GB of RAM 
There  are usually 2 slots of RAM, btw, if you fill both of those, you will have to discard one of them for further upgrading.. 
I have no specific laptop suggestions just telling you things you should be aware of before purchasing..  

 [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] @OP

Notebook HP Pavilion Gaming 15 AK007TX Intel I7 6th GEN 4 1TB 4 GB Gaming 15&quot;FHD | eBay

take a look  at this if its any better ? It has the GDDR3 version of 950M with 4 GB VRAM and a 1080p screen which IMO is really the USP over the ASUS laptop
Also with a 6th gen i7 non ULV processor and a better 4 Cell battery..

Although HP laptops do have a tendency to overheat


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 20, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> 4GB ram is okay for daily tasks, even okay for low end gaming but forget running Witcher 3, Dragon age inquisition or any high end games.
> 8GB is okay for now and you may even need to upgrade to 12GB after 3-4 years, so if you are purchasing a laptop.. make sure you have, 8 GB of RAM
> There  are usually 2 slots of RAM, btw, if you fill both of those, you will have to discard one of them for further upgrading..
> I have no specific laptop suggestions just telling you things you should be aware of before purchasing..
> ...



Is the Dell 5000 series a bad option? I need a laptop with a comfortable keyboard for coding. As far as I'm concerned, there will be no hardcore gaming. It's like I need the entire package and a good enough graphic card and the dell seems to be a good option to me.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 20, 2016)

^Which one in particular, give exact model no.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 20, 2016)

GamerSlayer said:


> Is the Dell 5000 series a bad option? I need a laptop with a comfortable keyboard for coding. As far as I'm concerned, there will be no hardcore gaming. It's like I need the entire package and a good enough graphic card and the dell seems to be a good option to me.



The GPU on Dell 5000 almost doesn't matter.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 20, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> The GPU on Dell 5000 almost doesn't matter.



Is the laptop good otherwise? I just saw the gameplay of BF4 on m330 and it seems a little too bad. The specs are awesome af except the gpu and I don't see any other option. Can you please help me with name and places to buy those laptops with decent graphics and good overall specs?



Nerevarine said:


> ^Which one in particular, give exact model no.



The 5559 in particular and has an r5 m335.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's my basic understanding of Pros and Cons between the HP model and the Dell model (will throw in ASUS model as well for comparision's sake)

*Pros of Dell:
*-Possibly better build quality and less overheating as compared to the other two.. I say possibly because I do not know for certain but Dell Laptops have a history of good build quality
-Full HD screen
-8GB RAM from the start (not really a pro)

*Cons of Dell
*-**** tier GPU
-ULV CPU 6th gen i5


*Pro of the HP*HP Pavilion Gaming 15-ak007TX
-i7 6th gen HQ Processor (The fastest you can get for the money)
-GTX 950M DDR3 4 GB (Probably fastest you can get for the money)
-Full HD 1080p

*Cons of HP*
-HP laptops have a history of overheating, I do not know for certain for this model but its worth checking out if it does. As far as i know, recent HP laptops do not overheat but its good to dig around and research before buying. Not a Con if it maintains good temperatures, so see review
-4 GB RAM initially, can add another 4GB RAM since RAM is cheap anyway

*Pros of ASUS * A550JX 
-i7 4th gen HQ CPU (much Faster than the dell but slightly slower than the HP)
-GTX 950M GDDR3 2GB (Almost equivalent to 4GB version in HP)
-Cheapest of the bunch
*Cons*
-Comes with 4 GB RAM, so add another 4 GB .. RAM is cheap anyway so not really a con.
-768p screen

You outweigh the pros and cons and decide for yourself which one

Since you are coding my advice is get a FHD screen and something that has atleast 4 cell battery.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 21, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Here's my basic understanding of Pros and Cons between the HP model and the Dell model (will throw in ASUS model as well for comparision's sake)
> 
> *Pros of Dell:
> *-Possibly better build quality and less overheating as compared to the other two.. I say possibly because I do not know for certain but Dell Laptops have a history of good build quality
> ...



I'm in a fix right now. I cannot find a proper review of the aforementioned HP laptop and so am not certain if it heats and how the keyboard for typing is. I agree that the dell has a ULV i7 and that it is a con. And how about the display on the HP laptop? I was quite impressed with the display on the Dell laptop (I used the laptop). Also, I pretty much rule out the Asus laptop since a 1080p display is a must. If you have used the HP laptop, please do help me out. If we can, I'd love to chat with you and SaiyanGoku because I have to make the decision within today and am in need of help badly.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2016)

adityak469 got ROG R510JXDM230T for 63k locally.

Laptop ~60k



> The complete specs were i7-4720HQ, 8GB RAM, GTX950M, 1080p, 1TB HDD, Win10 IIRC
> The price they quoted was 63k!



Try to get that one only.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 23, 2016)

GamerSlayer said:


> I'm in a fix right now. I cannot find a proper review of the aforementioned HP laptop and so am not certain if it heats and how the keyboard for typing is. I agree that the dell has a ULV i7 and that it is a con. And how about the display on the HP laptop? I was quite impressed with the display on the Dell laptop (I used the laptop). Also, I pretty much rule out the Asus laptop since a 1080p display is a must. If you have used the HP laptop, please do help me out. If we can, I'd love to chat with you and SaiyanGoku because I have to make the decision within today and am in need of help badly.



Okay. The dell 7000 gaming series (7559) seems to overcome the cons mentioned by you. It doesn't have a ULV 6th gen i5, it has gt960m and also has upgradable ram. I don't see where I could go wrong here. Any weakness? The other option that I am considering is the HP ab035TX. Please do note that while the 700 series is out of my budget, I am getting a student discount on it. So I'm kind of in a dilemma between the dell 7559 and hp ab035TX. Please help me decide?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 23, 2016)

No FHD Display, thats a big con ,.. even if you dont game, you could always enjoy 1080p movies on a FHD screen
if you can spend upto 80k, ASUS RoG is a better option..
see if your student discount applies to that


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 23, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> No FHD Display, thats a big con ,.. even if you dont game, you could always enjoy 1080p movies on a FHD screen
> if you can spend upto 80k, ASUS RoG is a better option..
> see if your student discount applies to that



The 7000 gaming series has an FHD display. As a matter of fact, it (afaik) has the same display as that on the 5000 series which I found quite impressive. I also wanted to know the after sale services and resale value of dell and HP laptops because some say dell has an epic after sale service and other say it sucks. I'll look into the Asus rog laptops but I don't think they offer student discounts.

Inspiron 15 7000 Series, Performance Multi-Media Laptop | Dell Indi


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 23, 2016)

^ Do note that Dell 7000 laptop with 960M costs 800$, so try to get it close to 60-70k. Beyond that, it's overpriced.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 23, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Do note that Dell 7000 laptop with 960M costs 800$, so try to get it close to 60-70k. Beyond that, it's overpriced.



Saiyan, I'm getting a student discount and it comes to about 63k so its fine on the budget side. I'll look into the Asus rog laptops as suggested by Nerevarine. Otherwise, which is the better out of the HP ab035TX and the 7000 series? Please do see the link I posted above for full specs of dell 7559.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 23, 2016)

^ Lack of 7200 rpm drive or ssd is a con for me, otherwise, it seems good enough for 63k.

I think anupam_pb got the same laptop 2-3 weeks earlier.

Edit:

A m.2 ssd slot and a free ram slot is there.

His review:
*forum.digit.in/reviews/197486-dell-inspiron-7559-dells-entry-into-gaming-segment.html


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 23, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Lack of 7200 rpm drive or ssd is a con for me, otherwise, it seems good enough for 63k.
> 
> I think anupam_pb got the same laptop 2-3 weeks earlier.
> 
> ...



So should I go with Dell? I want to know the following now:
1. How are the after sale services and resale value?
2. What about HP ab035TX?
3. Should I buy the Dell 7559 then?
4. anupam_pb also suggests the Asus GL552VW. Asus does not offer any kind of student promotions and so that's anyways out of my budget. When I checked the price of both the dell and asus laptops in the US, Dell is priced at 53k while asus is priced at 64k. Also, in India, the asus and dell have almost the same specs but in the US asus is way better as far as specs are concerned. WTF is going on in India?
5. Okay, this might sound a little noobish but the Dell has a ddr3 8gb ram. Can I swap it for a ddr4 card?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 23, 2016)

Seems like a great laptop for rs 63000, 960M is very good gpu for the money


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 24, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Seems like a great laptop for rs 63000, 960M is very good gpu for the money



Okay so I couldn't get the deal and 7559 is out of the option. No, it's only the following 3:
1. Acer V3 574G
2. HP Pavillion ab035TX
3. Dell Inspiron 5559

I couldn't find a laptop with a non-ULV processor in my budget so that can be neglected. Otherwise, how are these laptops? I couldn't find a lot of reviews on the Acer laptop so any help there would be appreciated!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 24, 2016)

Ive already told you to buy HP Pavilion Gaming 15-ak007TX, I find it the best in that budget.. if there is any particular reason you dont want to buy it..
It costs Rs 60k exactly, you can spend 2k more to get another 4  GB RAM in it..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 24, 2016)

GamerSlayer said:


> Okay so I couldn't get the deal and 7559 is out of the option. No, it's only the following 3:
> 1. Acer V3 574G
> 2. HP Pavillion ab035TX
> 3. Dell Inspiron 5559
> ...



Neither of those overpriced craps.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 25, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Ive already told you to buy HP Pavilion Gaming 15-ak007TX, I find it the best in that budget.. if there is any particular reason you dont want to buy it..
> It costs Rs 60k exactly, you can spend 2k more to get another 4  GB RAM in it..



I don't know how I missed this. I will look for the laptop and get back to you.



SaiyanGoku said:


> Neither of those overpriced craps.



Okay. Let's start this from the beginning. I need a laptop (15.6'') with a FHD Display (necessary) and decent specs to last me the next 4 years. I won't be playing games and even if I do, it will be CS:GO which is not a demanding title. I guess GT940m or greater should do. My budget is 60k or less, preferably less. Please give me the names of laptops that you think fit my demands. I'm dropping all the laptops I had in mind. Also, if the fact that the laptops mentioned in my last post are overpriced is overlooked, what would you say about the laptops itself?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 25, 2016)

For 63k, Dell 7559 was too good for India. You should have grabbed it instantly.

Anyways, your current options:
Online Mobile Recharge - Postpaid, DTH &amp; Datacard Bill Payments at Paytm.co
It has GTX950M GPU, which should be good for gaming at 768p resolution. It ticks rest of the requirements. It has 5k paytm wallet cashback
Asus is having offer in which you can get 2 years ADP for 299.... Do get that offer if you are buying Asus

Even the HP Pavilion Gaming 15-ak007TX mentioned earlier has good specs, similar to Asus but with extra SSD slot but it lacks Win10 OS & it has seller warranty (no manufacturer warranty). Do remember that

BTW the requirements you mentioned are basic & if you won't play high end games, then you can save money & buy this one
HP Pavilion 15 AB 15-ab205tx Core i5, 5th Gen - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/NA SSD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook (N8L46PA) Rs.50899  Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15 AB 15-ab205tx Core i5, 5th Gen - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/NA SSD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook (N8L46PA) Natural SIlver Online - HP : Flipkart.com
Add a 8GB RAM stick worth 2.5k. If you want, you can also remove the DVD drive & put a SSD there (you can find many tutorials online for the same.... So with the SSD & RAM it will be a great laptop under 60k)


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 25, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> For 63k, Dell 7559 was too good for India. You should have grabbed it instantly.
> 
> Anyways, your current options:
> Online Mobile Recharge - Postpaid, DTH & Datacard Bill Payments at Paytm.co
> ...



I do like the Asus laptop you mentioned. I cannot go for ak007TX because the seller warranty is a huge let down. So these are my final option:
1. Asus R510JX-DM230T
2. HP Pavilion 15-au008tx (I saw this today at an HP retail outlet and It seemed good. What are your thoughts on it?)
3. Dell Inspiron 5559
4. HP Pavilion 15 AB 15-ab205tx

[I need the laptop to last the next four years without hiccups.]

The above four are in my preference order. What do you guys think? I have to finalize soon. All these fall under my budget!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 25, 2016)

> Even the HP Pavilion Gaming 15-ak007TX mentioned earlier has good specs, similar to Asus but with extra SSD slot but it lacks Win10 OS & it has seller warranty (no manufacturer warranty). Do remember that



It doesnt seem to have seller warranty... multiple sellers are selling it with manufacturer's warranty at the same price. it's local price should be that much I think, but it's wise to clarify from the seller beforehand.. its possible its a thailand imported product but HP has international warranty on it's laptops, and all sellers of the product do specify it carries manufcaturer's warranty


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 25, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> It doesnt seem to have seller warranty... multiple sellers are selling it with manufacturer's warranty at the same price. it's local price should be that much I think, but it's wise to clarify from the seller beforehand.. its possible its a thailand imported product but HP has international warranty on it's laptops, and all sellers of the product do specify it carries manufcaturer's warranty



The ak series is not available in India so HP is not selling these laptops locally. Where did you see manufacturer warranty mentioned? I couldn't find it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 25, 2016)

Notebook HP Pavilion Gaming 15 AK007TX Intel I7 6th GEN 4 1TB 4 GB Gaming 15&quot;FHD | eBay

HP Pavilion Gaming 15 AK007TX Core I7 6700HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6&quot; Fullhd 4GB Graph | eBay

HP Pavilion Gaming 15 AK007TX Core I7 6700HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6&quot; Fullhd 4GB Graph | eBay


All these sellers have specified Manufacturer's warranty. Still call them up to confirm

- - - Updated - - -

HP - Global Warranty and FAQs | HP® Customer Support


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 25, 2016)

Okay. So after a lot of research and questioning, I've fixated on the following. Please help me choose the best one:
1. HP Pavilion Gaming 15-ak007TX (I am getting manufacturer warranty but can I extend it? Also, since it is imported from Thailand, will India's ambient temperature cause a problem? P.S. HP Pavilion Gaming 15 AK007TX Core I7 6700HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6&quot; Fullhd 4GB Graph | eBay)
2. HP Pavillion 15-ab523TX
3. HP Pavilion 15-ab205tx
4. Asus R510JX-DM230T
5. ASUS A550JX-XX142D

I have shortlisted these laptops and now have to make the final decision. Please help me make it. Appreciate the help!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2016)

GamerSlayer said:


> Okay. So after a lot of research and questioning, I've fixated on the following. Please help me choose the best one:
> 1. HP Pavilion Gaming 15-ak007TX (I am getting manufacturer warranty but can I extend it? Also, since it is imported from Thailand, will India's ambient temperature cause a problem? P.S. HP Pavilion Gaming 15 AK007TX Core I7 6700HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Fullhd 4GB Graph | eBay)
> 2. HP Pavillion 15-ab523TX
> 3. HP Pavilion 15-ab205tx
> ...



HP is selling that ak series laptop with international warranty, maybe. I will recommend having a chat with HP support before buying it (Still it isn't available at India at all, so finding parts will take longer). It has indeed the best specs for price

Difference between HP 523 & 205 is better CPU, but just a small jump. So I think 205 will be better considering its cheaper (You will have money left for RAM & SSD)

R510JX will officially give you GTX950M in India, get it if you are going to game

I will say get one among HP ak or HP 205 or Asus R510

- - - Updated - - -



GamerSlayer said:


> Okay. So after a lot of research and questioning, I've fixated on the following. Please help me choose the best one:
> 1. HP Pavilion Gaming 15-ak007TX (I am getting manufacturer warranty but can I extend it? Also, since it is imported from Thailand, will India's ambient temperature cause a problem? P.S. HP Pavilion Gaming 15 AK007TX Core I7 6700HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Fullhd 4GB Graph | eBay)
> 2. HP Pavillion 15-ab523TX
> 3. HP Pavilion 15-ab205tx
> ...



HP is selling that ak series laptop with international warranty, maybe. I will recommend having a chat with HP support before buying it (Still it isn't available at India at all, so finding parts will take longer). It has indeed the best specs for price

Difference between HP 523 & 205 is better CPU, but just a small jump. So I think 205 will be better considering its cheaper (You will have money left for RAM & SSD)

R510JX will officially give you GTX950M in India, get it if you are going to game

I will say get one among HP ak or HP 205 or Asus R510


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 26, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> HP is selling that ak series laptop with international warranty, maybe. I will recommend having a chat with HP support before buying it (Still it isn't available at India at all, so finding parts will take longer). It has indeed the best specs for price
> 
> Difference between HP 523 & 205 is better CPU, but just a small jump. So I think 205 will be better considering its cheaper (You will have money left for RAM & SSD)
> 
> ...



Will it really take long to get the parts? That's a bummer. The seller on ebay claims that the laptop uses all the parts available in India and that the only thing is that HP never made the series available in India so there won't be a problem with warranty. Is he honest? I found the ak007TX to be the best of all I saw and want to get it. All I care now is the warranty extension and if I would get the parts easily. For example, the keyboard on the laptop has that alphabets as well. So I my keyboard has a problem, wouldn't it be difficult to get the parts? And what about the ambient temperature thing? Also, please see HP pavilion au008TX and tell is its good.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 26, 2016)

GamerSlayer said:


> Okay. So after a lot of research and questioning, I've fixated on the following. Please help me choose the best one:
> 1. HP Pavilion Gaming 15-ak007TX (I am getting manufacturer warranty but can I extend it? *Also, since it is imported from Thailand, will India's ambient temperature cause a problem?* P.S. HP Pavilion Gaming 15 AK007TX Core I7 6700HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Fullhd 4GB Graph | eBay)
> 2. HP Pavillion 15-ab523TX
> 3. HP Pavilion 15-ab205tx
> ...


XD. sorry for unnecessary off-topic.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2016)

GamerSlayer said:


> Will it really take long to get the parts? That's a bummer. The seller on ebay claims that the laptop uses all the parts available in India and that the only thing is that HP never made the series available in India so there won't be a problem with warranty. Is he honest? I found the ak007TX to be the best of all I saw and want to get it. All I care now is the warranty extension and if I would get the parts easily. For example, the keyboard on the laptop has that alphabets as well. So I my keyboard has a problem, wouldn't it be difficult to get the parts? And what about the ambient temperature thing? Also, please see HP pavilion au008TX and tell is its good.



Give me a link to au008TX, I'm unable to find it

I think getting parts will be a problem as that model isn't available in India. If it had been available then there would have been no issues


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 27, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> Give me a link to au008TX, I'm unable to find it
> 
> I think getting parts will be a problem as that model isn't available in India. If it had been available then there would have been no issues



Okay. I checked with HP customer care and warranty on the ak007TX seems to be a problem. I need other options now. I'm considering the Asus R510JX, HP ab523TX or HP au009TX (I got the model number wrong, I apologize). Which should I pick? Will the 4th gen i7 on the Asus matter? For the record, it's not a ULV processor.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 27, 2016)

GamerSlayer said:


> Okay. I checked with HP customer care and warranty on the ak007TX seems to be a problem. I need other options now. I'm considering the Asus R510JX, HP ab523TX or HP au009TX (I got the model number wrong, I apologize). Which should I pick? Will the 4th gen i7 on the Asus matter? For the record, it's not a ULV processor.



I'm listing pros(+) n cons(-) of each

Asus R510JX:
+Best CPU (quad core i7) & GPU (GTX950M) for the price
-Average battery life
-4GB RAM soldered in board, only 1 additional RAM slot which already has a 4GB RAM (max RAM 12GB possible)

HP au
+Slim & light
-ULV CPU, average GPU

HP ab523
+Cheaper than competition
-ULV CPU, average GPU

I'll recommend Asus, if battery life & a bit bulkiness isn't a problem. You can play new games too. 

For college works you don't need a high performance laptop. If you are not so into gaming, you can save money & buy HP ab 205TX for 50k (Add a 8GB RAM & SSD maybe for better performance in day to day tasks) [I've mentioned it earlier too]

Asus has a back to college offer too
Register | ASUS Back To School Offe


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 27, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> I'm listing pros(+) n cons(-) of each
> 
> Asus R510JX:
> +Best CPU (quad core i7) & GPU (GTX950M) for the price
> ...



You know my requirements. I won't be playing games at all and even if I do, it won't be anything more than CS GO. Which should I go for then? Do you know any other laptop that doesn't have a ULV processor and still is priced less than 60k? Also what would be your absolute preference if you were in my place?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 28, 2016)

All laptops in India have ULV processors only & considering your requirements this should not be an issue.Since you are not much of a gamer i don't see any reason for you to even consider laptops like HP Pavilion Gaming 15-ak007TX & Asus R510JX which are meant for gaming as main usage.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 28, 2016)

GamerSlayer said:


> You know my requirements. I won't be playing games at all and even if I do, it won't be anything more than CS GO. Which should I go for then? Do you know any other laptop that doesn't have a ULV processor and still is priced less than 60k? Also what would be your absolute preference if you were in my place?



I've been saying this again & again, get HP ab 205tx & save money. You don't need a 60k laptop

You don't need a non ULV processor. ULV processors are good for normal usage. It gives better battery life


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 28, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> All laptops in India have ULV processors only & considering your requirements this should not be an issue.Since you are not much of a gamer i don't see any reason for you to even consider laptops like HP Pavilion Gaming 15-ak007TX & Asus R510JX which are meant for gaming as main usage.





anupam_pb said:


> I've been saying this again & again, get HP ab 205tx & save money. You don't need a 60k laptop
> 
> You don't need a non ULV processor. ULV processors are good for normal usage. It gives better battery life



Okay. HP ab205TX seems absolutely fine but the lack of backlit keyboard is a letdown. The next update to the ab523TX is the au084TX which seems impressive. The only difference apparently is the bump in specs and the change in hinge design due to which the weight has plummeted down by about 200g. Is the lack of backlit keyboard an actual letdown? If not, the Dell Inspiron 5559 also seems good. So which should I go for finally?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 28, 2016)

Backlit keyboard is good if there is going to be a lot of typing in dark environments.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 28, 2016)

I've decided to buy the HP au084TX but can't find any reviews whatsoever. I was going to buy the ab523TX when in came to know that it was a discontinued model and that the 084 was just an update, I don't see where I could go wrong. Do you guys know how it is?


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 30, 2016)

Guys I went ahead and bought the HP au084TX. Thanks for the help!


----------



## AVIPI (Aug 3, 2016)

GamerSlayer said:


> Guys I went ahead and bought the HP au084TX. Thanks for the help!



Congo man ,did u buy online or through retail,how much final price .I am also planning to buy that laptop,,is there any specific pro and cons ,, when u posting your review?I heard this laptop has terrific battery


----------



## Naveen.S (Aug 3, 2016)

Its available at Paytm at 56,000/-. With 10% cashback offer, effective price will be around 50,400/-. I am also thinking about buying this one and will finalize in two three days.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 3, 2016)

Naveen.S said:


> Its available at Paytm at 56,000/-. With 10% cashback offer, effective price will be around 50,400/-. I am also thinking about buying this one and will finalize in two three days.



Be careful before buying from Paytm unless you're fully sure of seller.


----------



## AVIPI (Aug 4, 2016)

$hadow said:


> Be careful before buying from Paytm unless you're fully sure of seller.


Right ,, I just checked that paytm 
Even the specs are different ,laptop image is different ,only the same name ,,u don't know after buying u will get another laptop


----------

